# Non-traditional machining process



## عبد الكريم جليل (11 فبراير 2010)

This chapter describes a few of manufacturing processes that were developed relatively recently – namely in the last 50 years or so. Therefore these are sometimes called as non-traditional processes, although some of these are used much more commonly than so-called traditional processes. Most electronics manufacturing processes may also fall in this category, but we shall look at those separately.​


----------



## eng.hibalwan (10 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكراجزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة خاصة واني بامس الحاجة لها لكوني طالبة ماجستير في مرحلة البحث وتخصصي على المكائن اللاتقليدية الحديثة electrochemical machining ECM .
ممكن ان تزويدني باي معلومة عن مكان وجود مثل هذه المنظومة في الدول العربية لكي اكمل بحثي
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## وائل عبدالعال1 (16 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخي الجليل


----------

